# Enzo's birthday cake =)



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I made Enzo's birthday cake today. He'll be having it at his grandma's house in about an hour or so. This is the recipe that I used:



 * 1 cup flour*
1tsp baking soda
1/4 cup peanut butter
1/4 cup vegetable oil
1 cup shredded carrots
1 tsp. vanilla
1/3 cup honey
1 egg
 Mix flour and baking soda. Add remaining ingredients. Pour into greased 8" round cake pan and bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes. Let cool. 


The only things I did differently are I doubled the recipe to make a double layered cake and I added about 3-4 tablespoons of pumpkin. For the frosting, I mixed together a few tablespoons of peanut butter, a few tablespoons of pumpkin and a container of whipped cream cheese. I topped with some dried cranberries and added dog bones around the sides for decoration. Here are some pictures. =)

While it was cooling:










The finished project:









Can't...quite....reach....









Ahhh...there we go.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I saw it on facebook, you did good, what is that on top?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Looks great....I'll have to keep that recipe for future reference!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Enzo seems to know it is a special cake just for him. I'm sure he is going to love it.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Well for starters a Big Happy Birthday to Enzoarty::woot2:.

And that cake looks yummy Enz sure seems interested!!!


----------



## loverofgldns (Feb 22, 2010)

What a great treat for the bitrhday boy! Madison turns 1 next Saturday and I'm going to make one for her!!! Happy Bithday handsome!


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

get a couple of his friends over around the table with hats on.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

aww the cake looks awesome! you did a great job.

i bet enzo loved it


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow, that's impressive! Chester is drooling and wishes he was invited.  Happy Birthday Enzo!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

So did he eat the whole thing?


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Awww - Happy Brthday Enzo and enjoy your very pretty birthday cake.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

You did a great job the cake looks wonderful. Enzo...is your Mom a good baker?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Not the whole thing...he and his Uncle Moose each had 2 small slices in place of one of their usual meals.


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow! Great cake! Happy Birthday Enzo!!!!


----------



## nutty4golden (Dec 19, 2010)

awww that's awesome, was the counter surfing a special birthday allowance or a regular occastion? lol


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Enzo! I love the cake, what a great idea!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Great cake !!!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Very cute!! Great job!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Happy 1st birthday to Enzo!! What a great cake!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks guys. I definitely did not inherit my mom's cake decorating skills, but it Enzo thought it was great and that's what matters most! lol


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

The cake looks YUMMY!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enzos_Mom said:


> Thanks guys. I definitely did not inherit my mom's cake decorating skills, but it Enzo thought it was great and that's what matters most! lol


That's definitely the ONLY THING that matters. I think the Cake looks fantastic, my guys would have loved it.

A belated Happy 1st to Enzo pup, you're a big boy now


----------

